# Filters



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What a wet/dry filter is, what is does, why it is or isn't better than a canister or other filter, and how can I build one?


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

> What a wet/dry filter is, what is does


Either a small holding tank or canister placed under your aquarium, commonly under the stand. Sumps (holding tank) provide biological filtration. Canisters provide both bio, mechanical, and chemical filtration.



> why it is or isn't better than a canister or other filter


Sumps provide a very large surface area for denitrifying bacteria to colonize.
Canisters provide a variety of filtration elements to your aquarium.
Biological filtration, Moderate size surface area, varying from brand
Mechanical Filtration, for polishing the water, removing the small debris floating around
Chemical Filtration, for removing unwanted chemicals, breaking down ammonia and nitrate.

Biological Filtration preceeds any other type of filtration for a healthy aquarium. Some may say wetdry's dont possess the added element to the tank in making it look crystal clear. I personally prefer Wet Dry's b/c in the past I've kept moderatly high bio loads in my tanks. I also do a compbination with my wet drys. EG: my 75g tank has a wet dry + an emperor 280.



> how can I build one


Type DIY Wet Dry in google. If then you still can find any sites, just PM me and I'll help you out.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It would be easier to buy a wetdry unless you know a lot about filters.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow it is surprising that not too many people know more about these filters! Thankyou to the few that answered.


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

http://www.thekrib.com/Filters/wetdry.html#6 Thats How


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Here is another one. http://saltaquarium.about.com/gi/dynamic/o...-blackford.html


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Wet drys can handle all types of filtration if setup up properly. IF you put sponge prefilters in the drip box it will provide mechanical filtrations, the bio media provide huge amounts of surface area to host bacteria, the drip plate distributes water evenly over the bio media, after that water collects in the sump, and a return pump returns the water into the tank. You can put chemical media in the sump to handle chemical filtration if you wish. I have DIY plans on my site DIY Page


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Wet drys can handle all types of filtration if setup up properly. IF you put sponge prefilters in the drip box it will provide mechanical filtrations, the bio media provide huge amounts of surface area to host bacteria, the drip plate distributes water evenly over the bio media, after that water collects in the sump, and a return pump returns the water into the tank. You can put chemical media in the sump to handle chemical filtration if you wish. I have DIY plans on my site DIY Page


 Kool thatnk Nate! your knowledge has helped me out again!


----------

